# OJO : actualización libpng-1.5. / gnutls3

## gringo

Sólo comentaros que los que déis el salto a libpng-1.5.x notaréis que tendréis que recompilar un huevo de paquetes despues ( dependiendo de lo que tengáis instalado).

mas info -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894950.html

Además, esto sólo afecta a los que estéis usando intensivamente gnutls ( hardmasked si mal no recuerdo), os encontraréis con un panorama similar, todo aquello que dependa de gnutls tendrá que ser recompilado. Revdep-rebuild será vuestro amigo.

saluetes

----------

## agdg

Off-topic

Eso no es nada, ayer actualicé a la última versión estable de gcc (4.5.3) e hice un emerge -e world; 757 paquetes a compilar entre ellos gnome-light, libreoffice (uff como puede tardar tanto en compilarse esta suite ofimática), chromium (increíble lo que tarda).

Aunque he de admitir que quede sorprendido, lo hice por la noche y al despertar (~8 horas) había acabado  :Very Happy:  Lastima que olvidara ejecutar un "time" para ver cuando tardo mi máquina (i7) en recompilar todo el sistema. Juraría que con la versión 4.4.5 tardé más en compilar todo, pero como hace tiempo de aquello puede ser que este equivocado a lo que hay que añadir el "efecto placebo" que supone tener la versión 4.5 en lugar de la 4.4.

----------

## Luciernaga

Me sorprendió cuando me pasó porque no sabía cuál era el motivo ... jejejejeje

baaaaah ... eso es pecata minuta ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

